# help



## gat484 (Nov 26, 2011)

can i sponcensore my friend or would we have to live to geather so he can become permanent australian become nurse he is abble to suport him self to get his pappers ect.
.he would like to do this in cairns as this is where he would like to live and work. thank fo any one that can help glen


----------



## heather25098 (Dec 11, 2011)

so far i know you only can sponsor your family members that is your father mother, brother and sister.


----------

